# Peru cochalan - nutella, maple syrup, golden raisin



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Not sure if this is a new offering from RAVE but I haven't seen it before... Have added 250g onto my order!

Tasting notes sound amazing. I love Nutella so rave are making big claims there with this one... Sounds like a coffee I want to drink with our weekend breakfast waffles....










Has a recipe too on the website which I always appreciate from Rave as it's a great place to start & I tend to not deviate too much from their recipes TBH.

Looking forward to this one... Anyone tried it?

P.S. currently drinking Raves Monsooned Malabar which to begin with tasted horrible but now it is good after a good resting. Not my favourite but a smokey bold cup. A big mess with static tho & the crema makes it almost impossible to make a pretty cup... Overall worth trying but give it 2 weeks to rest.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm having a cup right now, I've had it about ten days, and just opened it this morning.

I've done it in an aeropress, using the long steep vacuum release method detailed elsewhere here.

Its good, I think I was expecting more sweetness, especially due to the brew method, but it's very balanced. I'll try an espresso later this morning.


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm on this at the minute and struggle to pick out Nutella but I get big maple syrup and raisin notes.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Defiantly sweet juicy raisins there.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just ordered some!


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Enough to convince me, also ordered some Kenya Tinganga Estate as that looks interesting too.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Got some of this through about 3 days ago, it's not rested yet but I'm already really enjoying it. Dead easy to extract, very little bitterness and really works well in milk.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm having a little trouble with Kenya Tinganga Estate, when i first opened it tasted supreme. Chocolate with a hint of strawberry - very similar to Coffee Lab in Winchester.

Next day, exact same settings - extraction for 40g of coffee took around 60 seconds as opposed normal 30ish with a completely different taste profile.

Having trouble trying to dial it back into the original in/out/time which is a shame as it was really nice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RazorliteX said:


> I'm having a little trouble with Kenya Tinganga Estate, when i first opened it tasted supreme. Chocolate with a hint of strawberry - very similar to Coffee Lab in Winchester.
> 
> Next day, exact same settings - extraction for 40g of coffee took around 60 seconds as opposed normal 30ish with a completely different taste profile.
> 
> Having trouble trying to dial it back into the original in/out/time which is a shame as it was really nice.


How far past roast did you first open it?


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> How far past roast did you first open it?


Funny you should say that, was thinking the same thing.

5 days post roast = fine. 6th day = not so fine.


----------



## Crema Dilema (Apr 13, 2019)

I think these are amazing beans. Great as an espresso and with milk. Pretty pissed everywhere seems to be sold out now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RazorliteX said:


> Funny you should say that, was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 5 days post roast = fine. 6th day = not so fine.


One day won't make any substantial difference to freshness on thst scale


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> One day won't make any substantial difference to freshness on thst scale


Yup, hence my post


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have had sopme of the nicest Flat Whites in a very long time out of these beans. Highly reccomended.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

is this bean still on Rave website? I couldn't find it recently


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You're not wrong. The link to the page is dead


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Dylan said:


> You're not wrong. The link to the page is dead


shame, I tried one bag they were so good, pity they seem to be no longer available.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Any good as a flat white.?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

mremanxx said:


> Any good as a flat white.?


Yep, absolutely delicious.


----------

